# Setting Up Mail Server



## RHITMacMan (Jun 5, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone knows how to setup a Mail Server in MacOS X.  I know it's possible because I have heard of others doing it.  I'd like to setup my mac as a Mail Server where I could get my mail either via IMAP or POP3.  Also, others would be able to send me mail at osxusername@osxserveraddress.  I'd also like to be able to send mail out via SMTP.  I currently have an FTP server setup on my MacOS X machine thanks to help from testuser, it would be nice if I could also give these FTP users mail accounts as well.  I'm sure this shouldn't be too complicated, but I'm just not experienced enough to go ahead and attempt it without some direction.  I'd love it if anyone knows where I could find or wants to write a good and easy to follow tutorial process.  If you plan on writing a tutorial, keep in mind that it's often helpful to explain what's going on throughout the process.  Do this, do that tutorials may get the job done, but one rarely learns anything new.


----------



## rinse (Jun 7, 2002)

wow, thanks for the link testuser, maybe ill actually set up my mac as a mailserver now... i was scared of sendmail.


----------



## RHITMacMan (Jun 8, 2002)

I'd like to go ahead try the Postfix install but the tutorial is about a year old.  I can no longer find the PCRE patch mentioned in the tutorial as being the stepwise site.  I can also not get Postfix to install according to the directions given.  When trying to create the makefile it gives several errors including one stating that Darwin 5.4 is an unknown system type.

Unknown system type: Darwin 5.4
make: *** [Makefile] Error 1
make: *** [Makefiles] Error 1
make: *** [makefiles] Error 2

Does anyone know of a newer/updated Postfix tutorial or what things I need to do to get things to work?


----------



## RHITMacMan (Jun 8, 2002)

More errors..

/usr/bin/ld: can't locate file for: -ldb
make: *** [master] Error 1
make: *** [update] Error 1

When using 'make' during the postifix install.  The 'ld' file does appear to be there when I do a directory listing of 'usr/bin' but it doesn't find it I guess.  I'm not sure what changes are to be made to the pcre package either.  The instructions say apply the patch available on stepwise.com.  I have browsed all over their site and the only page that talks about pcre is Postfix install page, unless I'm missing something.  So what is the patch they are refering to?  This could be my problem...


----------



## DominikHoffmann (Jun 11, 2002)

There is also the MTA qmail with instructions by rantweasel. qmail's author prides himself with having written a mailserver with no security holes.


----------



## rinse (Jun 20, 2002)

any word on Postfix's Fix? heh.

im looking at getting a mail server going on my G4 soon, but i just want to know if Postfix or qmail is best.


----------



## doemel (Aug 1, 2002)

I have tried to install a mail server for the last 6 months or so. My problem now is that I have fragments of sendmail, postfix and qmail all over my system. the last taht I tried to install (for the second time) ist qmail following the directions at http://homepage.mac.com/~rantweasel/qmail-install.html
Now, all these mail servers do way more than I want. All I need is an SMTP-server for outgoing mail that can handle mail() from PHP and Perl as well as outgoing messages from an email client (Eudora in my case). It's all to run on a PB, meaning a portable comupter that, by definition, doesn't stay at the same place all the time which, in my case, also implies that I use a static IP sometimes, a dynamic IP assigned by an ISP for dial-up connections at other times and a NAT address behind my company's firewall. Now how in the world can I make SMTP work if I always have to configure using some domain name? Please give me some directions, I dont' know what else I could try... I'd also like to get rid of all former installations if those may get in the way.

Thanks for taking the time

D. Schmid


----------



## samstrat (Feb 21, 2003)

re: server mail mess

qmail requires a FQDN (fully qualified domain name) which implies a static IP, so it is not a good MTA for a powerbook... sendmail _works_ and is built-in to OS X (just turn it on in the config file)...Don't have enough experience to advise beyond this, but when you find the answer, be sure to post it.


----------



## Andy_Potvin (Feb 21, 2003)

Try this:
http://afp548.com/Articles/mail/postfix-solo.html


----------



## Darkshadow (Feb 22, 2003)

Anyone looking for a POP3 mail server should check out Qpopper.  You'll need to compile it, but I didn't have any problems (that I remember).  If any do pop up, post back here and I can help.  It works well with sendmail without any additional configuration (I only use sendmail, so you'd have to figure any out for some other mail server).

Best of all, you can check your mail with Mail very easily after this


----------



## gatorparrots (Feb 23, 2003)

[HOWTO] Install Qpopper (POP3):
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25573

[HOWTO] Install postfix (SMTP):
http://www.macfora.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8289

[HOWTO] Install WU-IMAP (IMAP/POP):
http://www.macfora.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8291


----------

